# Auto Bucket Question



## spaceface (Feb 25, 2010)

good morning all.....my question is about my current hempy auto grow....the babes are coming along slowly....ive been watering them about twice a day....my question is this....how big should they be before i start filling the rez up with the water...i just dont want the water to be sittin in the bottom becoming nasty....but i also dont want to neglect them either.....any ideas...if i must i will post a pic for a more accurate response....as always thanks....space...


----------



## 1hit1der (Feb 25, 2010)

Be sure & get the water in the reservoir a few days prior to using it....


----------



## spaceface (Feb 25, 2010)

????....what do you mean be sure and get the water in the reservoir a few days prior to using it?....that really makes no sense to me.....


----------



## Matthew7 (Feb 25, 2010)

Just like an aquarium for fish, huh? -give it a few days to balance itself biologically and out gas all that nasty chlorine. The water and nutrient will wick no mater how tiny the plants are so I don't think you need to worry about the stagnation. You just don't want the seedling to dry out (another reason to fill the reservoir right away).


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 25, 2010)

Interesting .  I try pretty hard not to let the res fill when it's going to be 2-3 weeks before the roots hit it.  IMO you just need to keep whatever roots you have watered well.  I sort of picture in my mind (what's left of it) where the roots are, but Ima stoner   You should be letting your water sit overnight to let the chlorine dissipate.


----------



## spaceface (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah....i do that Art...i actually let it sit 48 hrs+....my jugs actually been sittin for 3 days....well i gave them a decent soaking...prolly tommorow ill just go ahead and fill er up!!....there seems to be some kind of whitish type burn on the end of some leaves.....its prolly nada....it kinda resembles like when salt from the winter stains your carpet....


----------

